# new guy here



## AJAnello78 (Sep 20, 2013)

hello everyone.
this is my first post here. Just got my Firearms Id Permit. In the market of buying a pistol. Was looking at Smith Wesson 686 with a 2 or 3 in barrel, Sig P226? and possibly a HK? please help me out guys. It was home defense and range shooting. Ive been around guns most of my life. Paintball/Airsoft/BB,etc... just want the best gun out there and never want to buy and sell since that was my biggest mistake in Paintball and Airsoft. Just want one or two pistols that will last me and stay in my family.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome... ya can't go wrong with a Sig P226, like any quality gun... it'll last a lifetime if properly cared for.

Just make sure the gun "feels right" and fits your needs. Lots of nice stuff out there... it can seem overwhelming at first, and expect plenty of suggestions from others. You get the gun that's right for you though cuz every shooter likes different features and trigger actions.


----------



## Ksgunner (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello! Welcome from South East Kansas.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome!

I'll second the vote for the SIG P226, and the S&W 686 is a fine revolver, capable of shooting a wide variety of loads of varying power levels. A short barrel will make it rather obnoxious to shoot with most magnum ammunition (more noise and muzzle blast), but still a good choice.


----------



## AJAnello78 (Sep 20, 2013)

thanks for the kind words guys. Was at a few shops over the past few days and was wondering, what is the best P226 that Sig makes? Im looking for all the bells and whistles...please help....


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

If it were me I would go for the P226 Enhanced Elite it cost around $1000 but you will have a family heirloom with the way Sig builds their handguns. I have the P228 now for 20 years and still never had a malfunction with it. It is my to hell and back pistol.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

My standard answer is everyone needs a 22,and if you haven't shot "real" handguns a 22 is the logical choice for the first.I say this because I haven't played with airsoft and imagine if there's any recoil from them it's surely like a pellet or BB gun.If you've already learned recoil control you can just save the 22 for later.It's cheap practice,caaaaaaaaaaaaan be used for SD,and it will put food in your belly if need be.

That 686 isn't going to be enjoyable to really shoot unless you're going to use light to std 38Specials.A 4" to me is just about perfect to compromise for SD and shooting a lot at the range.I miss my old 586.

Sigs are good guns,but they don't fit me all that great so I haven't put any time on them.The others on here have you covered there.

HKs are very good guns,but have some quirks to some seasoned shooters.Mags are expensive,the guns not so much considering other factors that some haven't thought about or ignore.But,they say 1 HK is worth 2 Glocks.I agree,but 1 Cadillac is worth 2 Malibus.

If you can,try to shoot what you're interested in first to see if you actually do like it because what feels good in your hand doesn't always mean you can shoot it well.It's great you are looking at quality but I'd hate to see you spend the money on it to find out it really isn't as it seemed,which is exactly what you're trying to avoid.


----------



## AJAnello78 (Sep 20, 2013)

yea i know what you mean. I just shot my friends P226 Navy Seal Edition in a 9mm its a beauty but a little difficult to control my accuracy. this was my first time shooting a pistol. so i guess maybe i should keep at it and try different methods of shoot the same pistol?? i would love to go to my local range and shoot but it would cost me $100 just to shoot and see what i like rather than putting that $100 towards a good/great gun with/without uupgrades (night sights, other bells and whistles). I know that the Sig is a great choice by many but i dont know too much about Smith and Wesson Revolvers. I heard nothing but great stuff about them. Are revolvers easier or harder to shoot? sorry to sound like a newb.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

It really depends with revolvers,their simplicity is great but some people just don't take to them well.When it comes to pointability,as in your trigger finger points to the target,they suck because your finger is pointing down moreso than an auto and you are always pulling a DA trigger.Oddly enough I can point shoot them from the hip extremely well out to 25ft or so.What is cool about revolvers is recoil control in big boomers,the high bore axis and the shape of gripframes take a little bit of the hit off the hand.The downfall is you still have to have a death grip and proper grip on it or you'll plant the front sight in your forehead.This isn't necessarily with your normal calibers like 357 and 44Mag,although the short barrels can feel violent,this is when you get into hotrod calibers that are more like a rifle round in a handgun.Fun and awesome power,but they will beat the crap out of you.

Your experience with the Sig is nothing abnormal for a newb,it's the recoil.That's the reason the 22 is always suggested as a first gun.The recoil is pretty much non-existant so the basics of hold,trigger control,sight alignment and breathing can be mastered easier.Once those become ingrained it makes recoil control easier to learn because you are only dealing with that alone.Grip consistency is paramount in recoil control because the bullet leaves the barrel as the gun is in recoil as the muzzle rises,if you look at the axis of the bore and the plane of the sights you'll notice that the bore points down comparatively,and the more recoil the gun has the further the bore points down.If you change your grip in any way between shots the gun will recoil differently,and the bullet will leave the barrel at a different point in relation to where you are aiming it.

I'm not saying you can't learn to shoot a handgun that has recoil because I did along with many,but the 22 makes the process less frustrating honing in the skills involved in placing accurate repeatable shots.The 9 and 38 are low in recoil,and target loads even mellower,but recoil still is a factor to deal with while learning the basics.Also remember you will never hold the sights in perfect alignment on target,very few can,so you keep the sights aligned and control your wobble.The gun is going to move but you have to learn to control the movement into a pattern instead of being all over the place,When the sights are on target press the trigger and hold as they come off target,and press more as the come back on,repeat until the shot breaks.Once this is achieved you get faster at it and it becomes one smooth press of the trigger when the sights are on target.The biggest mistake people make is to snatch the trigger when the sights come on target,which ends up pulling the sights off target in the process.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The S&W 686 is a great choice for a revolver. But stick to a 4" bbl. 

The SIG 226 is a great choice for a semi-auto pistol. 

You simply cannot go wrong with either. :smt023


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

All three brands you listed are good ones, very good ones. Usually, with firearms as well as anything else, you get what you pay for. Just make sure the hand gun you purchase handles and shoots well for you...you are the one who needs to determine that. Good luck!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The Sig P226 with all the bells & whistles would be the P226 Tac Ops.

Amazing SRT trigger, green fiber optic front sight w/Night sight rear, 20 rd magazines (4 come standard with gun), beveled & flared magwell, classic nitron finish and extended beavertail, stippled grip, tactical rail (light/laser)... I think that's all the extra goodies.

Price $1,100-1,300 average at local shops.









Here's mine... my Dad picked up one just like it after shooting mine last week. No complaints after using it since Feb of this year. Sights are very bright and the trigger is probably the most refined one I've ever encountered without a gunsmiths assistance. Worth every penny.








Close up pic.


----------



## AJAnello78 (Sep 20, 2013)

can someone please explain to me what the differences in the Sig P226 Series are? for example whats the difference between a Dark Elite Vs Extreme model? and which is better and why?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The differences between the P226 models are usually cosmetic with different grips (G10, magwell, etc) & finishes (Nitron, Platimum, Navy/MK25, etc). Some models have an upgraded trigger (SRT) or extended beavertail as well. Almost all the the upgeaded models come with SigLite sights (night sights) as standard except the Tac Ops model (fiber optic front/SigLite rear).

Go on Sigs website to see the exact features each model has and see what appeals to you and what fits your budget. No one model is better than another since all are P226 models... and basically the same except for extra features which basically are personal preferance.


----------



## AJAnello78 (Sep 20, 2013)

well i just put down a down payment for a Sig P226 Extreme. $1,050 Out the Door. good deal or no?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

AJAnello78 said:


> well i just put down a down payment for a Sig P226 Extreme. $1,050 Out the Door. good deal or no?


That doesn't sound too very bad. Important thing is, you're happy with the gun and the price you paid for it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That's cheaper than I've seen them anywhere in my local area. Enjoy!


----------



## AJAnello78 (Sep 20, 2013)

yea i was shocked myself after looking for awhile. my next question is...what is good ammo to put through the pistol? what are good brand to stick with and thats not going to leave me flat out broke. I want something decent to shoot for range practice. Any recommendations?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I run PMC, Blazer Brass, Winchester (white box) and Rem UMC through my Sigs with great results for training. All are gonna run you $13-15 per box of 50. No issues running any of these in my Sigs. 

Hornady ammo for HD/CCW rounds though...I run Critical Defense FTX in all my HD/Carry guns.


----------



## AJAnello78 (Sep 20, 2013)

thank you for the input


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

AJAnello78 said:


> hello everyone.
> this is my first post here. Just got my Firearms Id Permit. In the market of buying a pistol. Was looking at Smith Wesson 686 with a 2 or 3 in barrel, Sig P226? and possibly a HK? please help me out guys. It was home defense and range shooting. Ive been around guns most of my life. Paintball/Airsoft/BB,etc... just want the best gun out there and never want to buy and sell since that was my biggest mistake in Paintball and Airsoft. Just want one or two pistols that will last me and stay in my family.


You got that right! Selling a decent (good working) gun is seldom a smart thing to do; and you're getting this from a guy who once sold an absolutely primo Colt Python in order to pay for motorcycle insurance! (In retrospect, what a stupid mistake!)

If you go the revolver route, a 4" barrel is going to be the most functional all-around revolver for you to use. I own, and have owned a number of Smith & Wesson Model: 19, 27, 29, and 686 revolvers. I've got a few comparable Ruger models, too. My favorite range (and, a long time ago, hunting) revolver is an S & W Model 29; but it has a long 8 inch barrel, needs to be carried in a shoulder holster, and is expensive to shoot - BUT, geeze, can it shoot!

My own favorite EDC revolver is an S & W Model 686 with a 2 1/2 inch barrel. If the world were a safer, less violent place I'd carry my 686 a lot more than my Glock; but, even with the two speedloaders I, also, carry the respective rates-of-fire are highly dissimilar. A semiautomatic is more temperamental and less safe-to-use; but, when you're well practiced and know what you're doing with a pistol, then, a semi-auto pistol has an easier trigger to manipulate, (and, thus, a shorter learning curve) an often higher rate-of-fire, frequently runs longer before going, 'dry', and is quicker to reload. (We're not all Jerry Miculek!) :mrgreen:

Regardless of whichever pistol you finally select, you can't go wrong with either of the pistols you've mentioned. In fact there are one or two Ruger revolvers I'd add to the mix - Like the new SP-101, or the more recently introduced GP-100; both with 4 inch barrels. Either would be suitable for range use with 38 Special ammunition, or as home defense guns with, 'full house' 357 Magnum ammo.

Ruger® Order Now

Ruger® Order Now

Mine:

http://imageshack.us/a/img513/6389/iuk3.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img716/7199/bd7j.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img51/4760/6tft.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img138/5769/lqql.jpg

Best of luck with whatever you decide!


----------

